# First Rat Inspired Tattoo



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

So with my mom working weird hours at the nursing home, she had yesterday off and we decided to get my tattoo done while she was there. I had brought the artist this idea of an almost tribal image of a simple style rat with shaded wings. But the artist thought that a more realistic image would look nicer and showed me these awesome wings of his own creation. When I came in for my appointment, I was thrilled to see the image he had drawn out for me and we went ahead with working on it. 

The outline was the worst part with only two needles at a time, it felt like someone was taking a cat claw against my back over and over. Each time the needles hit close to the bone, I nearly jumped out of the chair. But I can say this, it was not the worst pain I felt in my life and I would surely see myself getting more in the future. 

And I can say this really fits my passion and love for the most amazing pet in the world. I would say this is not a rat angel, but more of the rat as a spirit  

















I will be taking some more pictures after work when I get it cleaned up a little more, but at least you can see what it will look like, provided the outline image above


----------



## Zenia (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks awesome! Outlining is definitely the worst part. Coloring it in is a total breeze! For me, since I had my tattoo on the top of my breast, it didn't hurt AT ALL! The fleshier an area is, the less it hurts. My outline stung a little bit, but I honestly had no pain at all when the artist shaded it in.

I want to get the letters "D.F.T.B.A" put underneath (I have a wolf paw print)... that will be pure outlines, but it isn't a big deal.

Points to anyone who knows what the letters mean! hehe


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Haha yeah, I decided to go with the black and white look, because I could not possibly have picked a single coat color to represent one of my ratties, because they all have been awesome and I think choosing one color would have been unfair so to speak  So I went with just shading and such. I am excited to get back and have the rest finish. After my shower, I will post better pictures  

And does that mean... "Don't forget to be awesome"? lol


----------



## Zenia (Dec 3, 2010)

hehe You win!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Muahaha > 














































(The wings are incomplete, will take another 2hrs of shading in two weeks. Finished work pictures will come after that is done )​


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I love this so much! If I ever got a tattoo I would probably just go for rat footprints because I'm not into the big tattoos as much but this looks awesome.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Tehehe, that is the idea I was going to get with first, but when I got those priced they start any ink at $50, so I figured to get something bigger that was more worth the bang for my buck, so to speak. But I am still considering those.

And thank you, I cannot stop starring at the pictures, because I cannot really see it on my back lol <3


----------



## Zenia (Dec 3, 2010)

Ooh! I like it even more with the shading!

So, how did the shading in feel?


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Ooh! I like it even more with the shading!
> 
> So, how did the shading in feel?


The first picture was just the outline so the artist could see where to put the ink, not the actual tattoo :3

But the shading felt a lot better then the linework. The linework is done with only two needles, while the shading can be done with 4-6 needles, with makes a broader surface to work with, thus causing less pain then the thin linework needles. But it is not the worst pain in the world. It becomes more annoying then anything.


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow that's a BIG tattoo! Congrats =]


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

Thats so cool
I can't wait to get my tattoo! I'm getting a native dream catcher- I'm still working on my design and my brothers. I hate having to wait though! I'm taking a trip to California first


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks chi-moo  It is large, but I figured go big or go home lol.

Thanks KariNulph  That sounds like a neat idea. And I know, waiting to get something done is the worst part.


Which reminds me..... I was supposed to get the rest of it done, as for the shading on the wings. My appointment was at 3pm. My dad came to pick me up at 2:30 and was on the phone with his mom in the driveway, so it was about 2:45 when we were ready to head there, so I figured to call them and let my artist know that I was going to be running 10 minutes or so late. I call. I get the cashier and she informs me that he is out sick. Being sick is understandable. Having your client drive almost 45 minutes there and back is not understandable. If he knew he was out sick for that day, he could have called me. Or if he was that sick, he could have given my number to the cashier and had her call me. I shake my head at this, because when I was there for the first session, he called me to come in early because his appointment before mine that day never showed and he complained about loosing money. It's like I am paying you money, a lot of money for this and this is what I get. It seems that most tattoo/piercing shops run their business like this and I cannot understand it. Grr. So then when I did speak to the cashier, she told me FRIDAY that he would be calling me to reschedule and never called. So being closed Sun and Mon, I couldn't call. I need to take off from work for this and need to tell my manager a week in advance. It's like, I am glad they care when it comes to a tattoo, something that will be on your body for the rest of your life. *end ranting*


----------



## carriedaisy (Jan 19, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

thats cool.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Carriedaisy & Toby  

Here are two pictures right after the final shading was done on Saturday. Took less then two hours to have that done and it didn't really hurt at all since it was all shading needle. (Pardon the redness, it was like 20 minutes afterward.) I will have to take some good pictures once it is a little more healed up, right now it is dry and mucho gross


----------

